# phlegm in throat



## ggparker14 (Jan 7, 2014)

Can I get other opinions on dx code for phlegm in throat? Patient presents with chronic white mucous production with cough after completion of chemo/rad. Physician's final dx is phlegm in throat.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lizardw5 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello, 
Would it be appropriate to use a code for adverse effect of the patients treatment?
I would code the Adverse effect, followed by 786.2, cough and 784.99 other symptoms involving head and neck (my coding book includes "feeling of foreign body in throat" under that code). 
Just a thought,
Elizabeth CPC, CHONC


----------

